# Tour de France 2013 and environmental problem



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello!

Excuse me, I'm french. I don't speak a good english.

I want to speak you about the next Tour de France and an environmental problem.

Thanks to Eric Pablo, the traductor, we write this text for you (a big work). We need your help.

It's about the very beautiful "Col de Sarenne".


The pastoral road leading to the col of Sarenne is quite pretty and wild. The GR54 (a footpath that makes a tour of the Ecrins moutains) borders it and sometimes is one and the same. For the walker and the cyclist, it is a rare, pleasant space to enjoy a breathe of fresh air. The animal and plant life around this place is very important.
The ‘Tour of France’ 2013, with it’s crowds and the many publicity cars will arrive at this Col, causing damage to plants and animals alike. This road will need to be repaired producing lot’s of noise and disturbance to the wildlife. Pollution will be caused by the tourist’s cars and also by the cars involved in the tour itself. During the summer, the marmots, the chamois and many other animals, store food reserves to endure the winter. In case’s of stress they stay in their “home” and do not feed enough so putting their lives in danger during the next hibernation.
Some winters the survival rate for marmots is about only 52 %, sometimes less. An intensive stressed week can kill some of marmots that are not used to meeting so many people. But this is not only a problem of marmots. This is a problem for all the species in that area. In this Col can be found chamois, hermine, the « niverolles des neiges », the lagopede, the tetras lyre. The lagopede and the tetras lyre are endangered species.

We are afraid that if Tour de France go to the Col of Sarenne, there will be toxic painting on the road and garbage left by the cyclists and all the tourists. And this only for a stage of Tour de France.

People living in Clavans and in the Alpe d’Huez claim that the road will have another tar coat. 

There will be road works and the new road will then attract even more cars. 

Building another road will damage the environment. Pollution in the form of benzine and microparticles will enter the atmosphere and fall again 25 - 30 metres from the road, entering the soil where it mixes with rain water. 

Behind this petition there is a very important concept regarding the fight against excessive development. This is a David and Goliath fight, between the small and wild Col of Sarenne and the touristic Alpe d’Huez, the fight between the wild mountain verses the industrial mountain. We believe that nature and mountains are not there to make money from but to be the pleasure of walkers and a place where many species can thrive. It is the fight of a kingdom of silence and beauty against a park of buildings that have 923 snow canons and many ski lift at up to 3300 meters of altitude. (3) Two universes separated only by 15 kilometers.
We are not against the Tour de France. We only think that some areas should be protected. We must protest against the increasing and excessive attacks on the environment.

In 2012, the site of “la Planche des Belles Filles”, a very nice col, was destroyed for the benefit of the Tour. (4) (5)
Next year it will be the turn of one the most beautiful cols in the Alps, along the GR footpath. What next ? Which new col will they desire to destroy? Why not cross the Mont Blanc in bicycle? What about a road that can lead to the summit? 
Some people say that they want to build a road to the summit of the Pic du Midi de Bigorre, which is actually at 2800 meters of altitude. This is a summit where many walkers are going, with plenty of ways to go at the top, with some alpine routes as well.
We have to say “No!”, now before all the mountains become a bitumen road.
Lot’s of business people want to enlarge the Alpe d’Huez ski’s station, and are looking towards Sarenne.

If the tour goes to Sarenne, this will be the first step before the bitumen arrives.
In 1952, when Fausto Coppi won in alpe d’Huez, he won surrounded by marmots and some countrymen, in a very small ski station. The mayor of Alpe d’huez has said that this coming tour is offering many possibilities for the future.
Now, we have to say “No!”, before it is too late.

Many testimonies confirm that Sarenne is a col very different to the other ones (8) (10). On the website of bike-oisans.com, for instance, we can read: "we arrive to the col by many curves which slowly bring you to the Ferrand valley, discovering the plateau d’Emparis. Do you know that Ferrand derives from the Latin word « ferus » which means wild ? You will see more chamois in this area than men. A small road only dedicated to mountains! A very special road indeed! You must discover it quickly" (8)

The thing is that for the 60 past years, between ski lift of l'Alpe d'Huez and “Deux Alpes”, the country of Oisans has deteriorated a lot. We must stop this tendancy.

We must remember that legally (arrêté municipal de 1989), we are speaking about a pastoral road and that because of the exceptional character of this road (path GR54) the speed is limited to 20 kilometers an hour and has been for many years. At which speed would the cars of the tour travel? When money is here, the value of nature and law becomes nothing.

Help us by signing the following text (on the net from 22 October 2012), it's a petition. I will send you the link with photos.

We are proposing an alternative to the tour de France organization. To go twice to Huez, the cyclist pack should go to Villard Reculas inside of Sarenne. It would be the best environmental choice. And also the best choice for the cyclists security (the way down after sarenne is quite deep, with small and deep curves) according to Marc Madiot an previous cyclist of the tour who lead a cyclist team now known as “Française des Jeux”: I am a bit anxious about the way down, I hope it will be safe enough. I have been there once in car, and according to my memory, it was quite dangerous. (9) Descente du col de Sarenne - YouTube[/url] To secure the road which work will they have to do? This 15 past years, after the doping problem, the image of the cyclist has been damaged a lot. After the destruction of the « Planche des Belles Filles » in the Vosges last year, is this attack against nature such a good solution? As a bicycle lover, I don’t believe it.


(If you want, you can correct our english.)


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

After, if moderation give me autorisation, I want to send you photos of Sarenne and a link for petition.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

While I applaud your concern for the environment you do realize the Sarenne will be used for a descent not ascent? There will be few fans as they usually group where they can see the riders pass slowly, not at 90kmph. You will see few, if any, on the road the day of the race.

Regardless if the Tour passes the Sarenne the road needs to be repaved. It is a mess. The Tour gives a good excuse to repair a road that has needed work for years.

As for the Villard Reculas route, the road from Huez is in similar condition and likely too narrow to manage the caravan and peloton. It would also illminate a key access route for emergency and support cars


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry but I think you are over reacting. Sure for a couple of days things might be a little hectic but the race will pass and the area will quickly get back to where it was.

Try to relax and maybe even watch and enjoy some of the race.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

Petition: http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/Non_au_passage_du_Tour_de_France_2013_au_Col_de_Sarenne/ 

Photos:
http://atla.over-blog.com/article-p...e-gr54-plus-de-2000-signatures-112623688.html 

Ascent:
http://www.salite.ch/sarenne1.asp?M...ltibp&dx=485&dy=330&empriseW=970&empriseH=661 
Between Alpe d'Huez and Col de Sarenne, it's wild.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

signed


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

We have 2700 signatures.


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

More photos: Photos de la route pastorale de Sarenne - [By Fair Means] ATLA: A travers les Alpes à vélo et à pied - Nature, Alps and Europe by fair means


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Signed.

It would be a sin to ruin that beautiful countryside. There are other places the Tour can ride.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

> We are afraid that if Tour de France go to the Col of Sarenne, there will be toxic painting on the road and garbage left by the cyclists and all the tourists. And this only for a stage of Tour de France.


I really don't think this is the main reason? 
Every buildings in the world used paint, so by now our world is very toxic at this very moment, and road paint does not really harm those endangered species.

Speaking of garbage problem I thought TDF organizers has a crew of cleaners or the like?

Sorry but this is a bit over the edge. TDF is part of the French culture now, whether you like it or not sooner or later every corner of France will be use as a stage race.

China is more polluted than France and not even a single soul is concerned on Chinese lands. If the French government wants to protect/preserved this wonderful land, that should be done ages ago, so TDF won't be able to use it as a stage.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

This must be some kind of joke. The Sarenne will be used as a DESCENT. There will be no crowds, no paint. The caravan is not going to go down it, they will stop the first time up Alp d'Huez.

Much ado about nothing


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Your argument is nearly boilerplate for every environmental group attempting to stop any kind of development anywhere. 

When the tour is over and a few weeks have passed, my guess is that you'll have a very nice road to ride on that isn't currently suitable and that nature and man will have repaired any damage caused by the tour. 



MatthieuS said:


> Hello!
> 
> Excuse me, I'm french. I don't speak a good english.
> 
> ...


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> This must be some kind of joke. The Sarenne will be used as a DESCENT. There will be no crowds, no paint. The caravan is not going to go down it, they will stop the first time up Alp d'Huez.
> 
> Much ado about nothing


Before the descent, there is an ascent (340 meters): http://www.salite.ch/sarenne1.asp?M...ltibp&dx=485&dy=330&empriseW=970&empriseH=661 

Between kilometer 13 and kilometer 21, it's wild.

On this page: Photos prises de la route pastorale de Sarenne - [By Fair Means] ATLA: A travers les Alpes à vélo et à pied - Nature, Alps and Europe by fair means ; photos 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 are photos of the ascent.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

SwiftSolo said:


> Your argument is nearly boilerplate for every environmental group attempting to stop any kind of development anywhere.
> 
> When the tour is over and a few weeks have passed, my guess is that you'll have a very nice road to ride on that isn't currently suitable and that nature and man will have repaired any damage caused by the tour.


Or the new road would entice many more tourists to invade the peace of this area.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

MatthieuS said:


> Before the descent, there is an ascent (340 meters): http://www.salite.ch/sarenne1.asp?M...ltibp&dx=485&dy=330&empriseW=970&empriseH=661
> 
> Between kilometer 13 and kilometer 21, it's wild.
> 
> On this page: Photos prises de la route pastorale de Sarenne - [By Fair Means] ATLA: A travers les Alpes à vélo et à pied - Nature, Alps and Europe by fair means ; photos 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 are photos of the ascent.


No it isn't. 

After the town of Alp d'Huez the road runs 3-4km by the Golf course and the Heliport, hardly wild. After that there is a short climb....and nobody will be there. Which would you chose, the opportunity to watch the riders pass by twice on the Alp or once on a short climb? The caravan will not even go there. You will be lucky to see a few dozen people there on race day


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*You are selfish*



love4himies said:


> Or the new road would entice many more tourists to invade the peace of this area.


If the area is so beautiful then making it more accessible for more people to enjoy is a good thing. Why should a small group of locals expect to keep this beautiful environment for themselves. If you want the French public to be environmentally aware then you must be willing to share the beauty of the outdoors with them.

Also this petition and the associated publicity is making more people aware of the area, so I am not sure you will achieve what you want.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Chainstay said:


> If the area is so beautiful then making it more accessible for more people to enjoy is a good thing. Why should a small group of locals expect to keep this beautiful environment for themselves. If you want the French public to be environmentally aware then you must be willing to share the beauty of the outdoors with them.
> 
> Also this petition and the associated publicity is making more people aware of the area, so I am not sure you will achieve what you want.


If you make it accessible BY CAR, then in a short time it will no longer be beautiful. Perhaps ride the road as it is, and don't allow the caravan up that section. We can see it from the helicopter shots just fine. 170 odd cyclists won't ruin the nature - they will all be gone within an hour of two never to be seen again... this is possibly a realistic compromise as I don't think you will be able to stop the steam train that is the TdF - I wish you luck.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Well said mates. This guy's advocacy won't make it here. It's obvious that he's not a cycling fan at all.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Chainstay said:


> If the area is so beautiful then making it more accessible for more people to enjoy is a good thing. Why should a small group of locals expect to keep this beautiful environment for themselves. If you want the French public to be environmentally aware then you must be willing to share the beauty of the outdoors with them.
> 
> Also this petition and the associated publicity is making more people aware of the area, so I am not sure you will achieve what you want.


More human activity means that businesses move in and wildlife moves out. More noise, more pollution, more garbage, more infrastructure. A person doesn't move to a rural setting just to want it to be urbanized.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

love4himies said:


> More human activity means that businesses move in and wildlife moves out. More noise, more pollution, more garbage, more infrastructure. A person doesn't move to a rural setting just to want it to be urbanized.


It will not be urbanized. There is already a road there, it has been there for decades. The race will attract a few dozen people on race day but otherwise have little impact.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

love4himies said:


> More human activity means that businesses move in and wildlife moves out. More noise, more pollution, more garbage, more infrastructure. A person doesn't move to a rural setting just to want it to be urbanized.


Sorry for your luck, but those that move in after you don't necessarilly want it urbanized either. 
But there you go, it's called population growth.


----------



## MatthieuS (Nov 16, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> After the town of Alp d'Huez the road runs 3-4km by the Golf course and the Heliport, hardly wild.


False!

In my opinion:

Km 12,8: it's the line "Finish".

Km 13,5: it's Heliport.

Km 13,8: it's wild.


----------



## yosarian9 (Mar 15, 2010)

vismitananda said:


> I really don't think this is the main reason?
> Every buildings in the world used paint, so by now our world is very toxic at this very moment, and road paint does not really harm those endangered species.
> 
> Speaking of garbage problem I thought TDF organizers has a crew of cleaners or the like?
> ...


Im not commenting on the OP, im just saying...
Its never too late to change.:thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

MatthieuS said:


> False!
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> ...


.....and the golf course.

Again, you have nothing to worry about. Few fans will be there. The ASO has already said the caravan will not go down the Sarenne, it will stop after one trip up the Alp. The road, that is already there, will be repaved largely to the long term benefit of the locals who live there and use it daily

Comparing this to what happened at la Planche des Belles Filles is absurd. La Planche was a mountain top finish that attracted thousands. The local organizers greatly enlarged the parking lot so it could accommodation the Tour, damaging a previously wild environmental.......none of this will happen on the Sarenne


----------

